# Project: DeathStar



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 15, 2008)

I had to call it something!....But...I need a better name for this project
Here is a light I made that I've been thinking about for a while now. While it is not completed, I wanted share what I have done so far, and will update as it comes further along.
I made it completely out of scrap metal (like I do with _most _of my mods) 

The Triple Tailcap was made using 3 of "Ribbed for your Pleasure" bodies that 1WRX7 and myself had made. They were only the back tailcap threaded section of the body I had laying around after doing a few "X200-E-series compatible mods".
The "Dome" that the dual SW01's are growing out of was from an old ford intake that I cut up for something else.
The main body section of 4.5 inch aluminum tube was from the recycling yard and was left over from an intake project. I literally have an entire room in my basement dedicated to scrap metal and other "useful" materials.
The window is 1/2inch 3-ply bulletproof lexan. I'm sure the transmission of light is cut down and maybe I will try to find a nice glass window down the line.
I used a strip of aluminum on the bottom for the A.R.M.S. mount....just in case I feel like mounting it on the AR...or tripod
The "Tactical Handle" was made from scrap 1/4 aluminum and an old bike seat post. I mounted the Surefire Rail on top for the hell of it ( I just think it makes it look cooler) It is also removable should I feel like it. I will be using a "set-screw" to hold an E-series 2-cell light inside the front of the handle that will slide out....gotta have back-up:thumbsup: or maybe hold a few spare cells in it:shrug:.

Each tailcap controls different lights. One of the SW01's will operate 4 X P7's with McR27XR reflectors. The other SW01 will operate 4 X Seoul P4 with McR27S reflectors. I may swap the P4's for P7's down the line depending on battery offerings in the future. The center tailcap will operate the "Central Main Incandecent" beam:twothumbs...which will be a W1111. I used a KT4 reflector and had to cut off the shock-isolation flange along with shaving the inside of the body tube to allow 8 X 27mm reflectors to fit inside the 4.25" inside diameter .
Bulb changes will suck until I make the hinged "Bulb Access door" 

The "Battery Carrier" will hold any combination of 4 MB20 type battery packs . I still need to find tubes to hold them in place. I'll probably use cardboard tube covered in carbon fiber.

I am currently waiting for SHARK BUCKs and 2 X McR27XR's from the Shoppe. Everything should move along ok after I get them. I need to finish the battery contacts on the battery carrier as well as "finish fit" everything so all the seams are nice.

I started this project tuesday morning and have worked my *** off to get it to this point. Once I feel EVERYTHING has been completed I will be painting the body/tailcap with black wrinkle paint and will also be adding a tritium tube or two _somewhere_.







*Battery Carrier and Tailcap*



















*Heatsink / Driver / Bulb Assembly*











How it goes together...





*Size comparison to Surefire M6 and L4*





*Overkill...:devil:*







*1998


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Nov 15, 2008)

:wow::twothumbs

Can't wait to see the beamshot on this monster:naughty:


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 15, 2008)

good lord this thing is massive, wouldn't it be sorta hard to maneuver a rifle with that monster weighing down the front end? lol


----------



## LukeA (Nov 15, 2008)

6lb? 8lb?


----------



## tx101 (Nov 15, 2008)

Jeez ... looks like its going to detonate in 10 seconds


----------



## bluecrow76 (Nov 15, 2008)

Words escape me! :wow: Looking forward to beam shots!


----------



## brighterisbetter (Nov 15, 2008)

bluecrow76 said:


> Words escape me! :wow: Looking forward to beam shots!


+1 :bow:


----------



## HarryN (Nov 15, 2008)

I like this light.


----------



## ICUDoc (Nov 15, 2008)

Gruesome yet fabulous- right on man!
You gotta get the prize for most unorthodox SW01 mount ever- look at that welding job!! Woohoo: beamshots next please!


----------



## maxspeeds (Nov 15, 2008)

awesome name and great light!!!! One thing I would modify is the leds with no reflectors, I would raise them higher to the window.


----------



## ozner1991 (Nov 15, 2008)

this has to be one of the awesomest home made lights i have ever seen :bow:


----------



## Ducaticorse (Nov 15, 2008)

Haha!! That thing is awesome - gotta see that one in person. Very cool. While I think the "Death Star" is a very cool name for that beast, I think the whole idea of mounting it where an M79 would normally live lends it to a name playing on the M79's nicknames - like "Super Blooper"


----------



## baterija (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow. I'd ask for beamshots when you get it done but I have a feeling I will see the flash in the sky when it fires up.

Of course now that you posted plans watch out for pesky rebels. Especially around the heat sinking. They like to attack thermal management.


----------



## ozner1991 (Nov 15, 2008)

how come i think that this light will cover up any muzzelflash


----------



## jirik_cz (Nov 15, 2008)

Deathstar is really apropriate name for this monster 
I have to say WOW!


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 15, 2008)

amazing:thumbsup:


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 16, 2008)

ozner1991 said:


> how come i think that this light will cover up any muzzelflash


lol, agreed, idk tho, would you rather see the muzzle flash, or have this gun mounted sun cook your brain, i guess either way you die, lol


----------



## Scott_T (Nov 17, 2008)

Didn't THRUSH used to have these on the Man from UNCLE?


----------



## Cuso (Nov 17, 2008)

It has a Hellfireish look to it....


----------



## nein166 (Nov 18, 2008)

I think your light needs a bigger gun...


----------



## mrsinbad (Nov 18, 2008)

"Holy, jumping snot!" (Quoted from some other source, don't blame me) You'd better do some left arm curls...  Beam shots and run time?


----------



## N10 (Nov 18, 2008)

some private creations of some members of this site are simple astonishing..lol..and this is one of em!..keep it upp..looking forward to beamshots..!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 20, 2008)

I figured the way the light looks would put some people off, but it is more for funtion than form.
I recieved the Shark Bucks yesterday, but had a problem with one of them, so it will still be a while before any beamshots are available. I can tell you it was bright as hell!! 
I might do 4 x MC-Es between the P7's instead of regular P4's....only time will tell.

I highly doubt this would ever seriously be mounted on my rifle, I just had to do it for the hell of it
Thanks for the compliments!:thumbsup:


----------



## placasador (Nov 20, 2008)

I think you should put led in the handle in a different color, like red or orange for low light conditions. cool project btw....


----------



## clg0159 (Nov 20, 2008)

Can't wait to see the finished product. That thing looks mean! You know we need multiple beamshots, just don't forget your eye protection


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 20, 2008)

WOW honestly that thing surpasses the stuff I build in craziness! Good job, I especially like the ½ polycarbonate lens! Forget light transmission, that could stop a .357 magnum round!


----------



## Jarl (Nov 21, 2008)

Insane. I have a similar "too much power" mod in the pipeline, good to see it's not just me


----------



## LED_Thrift (Nov 21, 2008)

Scott_T said:


> Didn't THRUSH used to have these on the Man from UNCLE?


IIRC that one was top mounted [incan of course ]


----------



## saabgoblin (Nov 21, 2008)

Impressive, I hope that this wasn't one of those lights that you were referring to when we were talking about "mouth carry".


----------



## macforsale (Nov 22, 2008)

..........................


----------



## donn_ (Nov 22, 2008)

Tim...yer nuttier than a fruitcake!


----------



## Bimmerboy (Nov 23, 2008)

Fantastic use of scrap materials. I love this stuff.

Great idea to combine a hotwire with such high LED output. It'll be interesting to see how the two look mixed together, assuming the 1111 can compete... lol. Might have to make it a 623.



donn_ said:


> Tim...yer nuttier than a fruitcake!





Can hardly wait to see it finished. It's going to be pure insanity!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 25, 2008)

Nuttier than squirrel turds maybe.......but a fruitcake?

Thanks guys!

I'm waiting to hear from Wayne for the newer updated Shark Bucks before I can go any further. I ones I got from the Shoppe had 1oz. copper traces instead of 2oz. so the ones I had will not work for my app.

I'm having a hard time deciding between doing 4 Seoul P4's with Mcr27S reflectors or buying more P7's and Mcr27XR's:thinking::shrug:

I'll update more as things come together.


----------



## IcantC (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow that looks bad ***! Can't wait to see the result!


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 23, 2009)

:bump: Any updates? Have you heard back regarding the Shark Bucks yet?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 23, 2009)

brighterisbetter said:


> :bump: Any updates? Have you heard back regarding the Shark Bucks yet?


 



Got the Shark Bucks some time ago.
Wayne is the MAN and made things right very fast.

I actually just pulled it out yesterday....:thinking:...(ok that sounds bad)

I'll start working on it again soon...maybe this weekend:twothumbs

BTW ...PM incoming


----------



## drillbritz2ov (Jan 23, 2009)

overkill to the extreme .I LIKE IT . Factor 50 sun block and shades all round when this bad boy comes a shining .ps where you gonna mount your grenade launcher arnie. Sorry just kidding


----------



## Data (Jan 23, 2009)

DEATHSTAR :thumbsup:


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 23, 2009)

EXCELLENT 

I was trying to figure out a way to make a Hellfighter, but this is a really, really inspiring alternative. 1185, 623 would hog way to much juice (how about one of those Welch Allyn HID's? 

I will await your reports on powering up the LEDs. Looking for easy, and simple way to power them up without alot of fancy soldering of small little boards. 

And I for one think it looked really nice parked on the end of the rifle myself.........

Bob E.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 23, 2009)

Great project!  and btw I like the size!  :twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 24, 2009)

Finally wired up the new Shark Buck...


OK...Fresh cells and this SUCKER IS BRIGHT!!!

4 X 18650's and it ALL GOOD!!


----------



## high-side (Jan 25, 2009)

Mount it on your bicycle helmet:tinfoil:


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh DaFab this is crazy....:huh:


----------



## Haz (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like the light attachment is the lethal one! :naughty:



DaFABRICATA said:


>


----------



## Edwood (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like a *BFF* to me.

*B*ig *F*riggin *F*lashlight.

Kind of like BFG.


----------



## bouncer (Jan 26, 2009)

Defab,
When are they going in production !! LOL That light rocks.

PS Have you sent photos to PK yet ?


----------



## high-side (Jan 26, 2009)

It's scary to imagine what you'd come up with if you had a lathe and mill at your disposal.




oo: :duck:  :devil:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the kind workds guys!

I should have it done in the next few months...and will bring it to the lower michigan get-together if you wanna see it in person.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/220228

Considering I made it all by hand with no lathe or mill, it will NOT be the most beautiful light, but it will be functional.

I'll update as more comes together


----------



## hamheart (Jan 26, 2009)

beam shots?  :duh2: oo: :sick2:  :duck:


----------



## collector (Jan 27, 2009)

Haz said:


> Looks like the light attachment is the lethal one! :naughty:



Makes the gun look like a bb-gun... hehehe (no offense :naughty


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## John_Galt (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, with that counter weight, you definitley won't have to worry about recoil.


----------



## JeffInChi (Sep 12, 2009)

Update? :thinking:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2009)

Show up at the range with that on your AR. I dare ya. I double dare ya. :devil:

Edit: Can someone photoshop this into that pic of PK with the SAG?


----------



## flashburn72 (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice. since you used the ribbed for your pleasure stuff you should call it the moby-m5 in reference to the movie the party animal.


----------



## rizky_p (Sep 14, 2009)

that is the biggest grenade launcher i have ever seen


----------



## ^Gurthang (Sep 14, 2009)

Mac... ya beat me to it! No sighting rise on auto....

"Sir?"
"Yes private?"
"Sir, this rifle stays on target even when I pull off a full magazine!"
"Whats your point, private?"
"It holds target Sir, but the light keeps melting the rounds, Sir!"


----------



## LightIsBright (Sep 14, 2009)

wow oo: that is amazing can't wait to see some beam shots  just make sure not to point it at any dry wood or paper, we might have a fire on our hands


----------



## supasizefries (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, that thing is insane! oo:


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 15, 2009)

wow.... i want beam shots! ... that light should completely white wash your eotech reticle!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2009)

OMG DaFABRICATA what have you done? 



That piece of hand crafted hardware is freaking awesome! I wouldn't want to be on the scorching end of that @ 100 meters... well done Sir, well done! :bow:



So whilst it's still in the development stage I understand beamshots are an issue so... how about walking us through the UI you've incorporated into the *Deathstar*? does it range in groupings/banks of emitters say from permanent blindness mode up to deforestation mode? or all emitters at various levels of output?


----------



## LightIsBright (Sep 16, 2009)

i heard it's also true that you should never cross the beams! please elaborate on why this would be bad ?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

LightIsBright said:


> i heard it's also true that you should never cross the beams! please elaborate on why this would be bad ?





Let's ask Ray (Stanz)


----------



## FroggyTaco (Dec 19, 2009)

Did this ever get finalized?


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 3, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> Did this ever get finalized?


----------



## Benson (Mar 3, 2010)

Can't believe nobody said this...

"That's no moon."


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 4, 2010)

Benson said:


> Can't believe nobody said this...
> "That's no moon."


LOL, 'moon mode'.


----------



## brighterisbetter (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Sprinkles (May 27, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


>



+ 1


----------

